# Dash in the channel number?



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

A few nights ago I did the 02468 to see if I could download the latest update...
I am still on 10C8...

Ever since then, if I type 0 and then any three digit channel number to go instantly to the channel(instead of pressing the channel number and hitting enter), there will be a dash showing in the number after the third total digit..

For example if I try to go to ESPN and hit 0206, after I get to the second 0, it will show "020-"...
and then the 6 will make the channel 20-6, and it will say channel not available...
(If I do 206 and enter, it will take me to ESPN)

It's like it thinks the R15 is capable of decoding a digital OTA channel...

Anyone else gets this?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

If I just do 206, it jumps to channel 206 before I can get to the Enter button. OK, if I really tried, maybe I could get to the Enter button before the channel changed, but I don't know why I would want to try.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

rabi said:


> A few nights ago I did the 02468 to see if I could download the latest update...
> I am still on 10C8...
> 
> Ever since then, if I type 0 and then any three digit channel number to go instantly to the channel(instead of pressing the channel number and hitting enter), there will be a dash showing in the number after the third total digit..
> ...


I noticed the dash also. We had been away for a few weeks and at first I thought another update had been done. I went into the guide and noticed there are now no four digit channels displayed like the Direct DVR tutor on 1000. I think that is a possible reason for the - appearing at this time.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder if they are going to give us the option to record off the OTA? Since the only time I've seen the XXX-XX is with HD tuners with OTA. I don't think that's it but besides that I don't know what use the XXX-XX format would be on the R15.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

That's the HD channel # format


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

That's the only time I've seen it is HD. So why would/does the R15 need an HD channel number system?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I wonder if DirecTV is starting to use some of the HR20 settings or code in the R-15. The HR20 works fine and the R-15 doesnt so maybe ???


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I also noticed the dash appearing on my D11.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I never had put in 4 numbers and hit enter, always 3 numbers and it would automatically go to the channel.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd type 3 numbers and then have to wait a second. I think if you hit 0 then the 3 digit number it took you there right about with out waiting a second.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

rabi said:


> A few nights ago I did the 02468 to see if I could download the latest update...
> I am still on 10C8...
> 
> Ever since then, if I type 0 and then any three digit channel number to go instantly to the channel(instead of pressing the channel number and hitting enter), there will be a dash showing in the number after the third total digit..
> ...


Did you get 10D3 software update that is when it started for me.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

speedy4022 said:


> Did you get 10D3 software update that is when it started for me.


The dash thing started on saturday for me when channel 1000 was removed and the Welcome to Directv+ DVR that was on that ch was moved to the showcases on everyones R15. That is why the dash is appearing on the D10, D11 and R15. The 10D3 update has nothing to do with it because not everyone has received it yet.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

started with 10d3 for me


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

It looks like the dashes are now gone. At least on my receiver they seem to be. I just noticed it this morning.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yep, it's gone from my -500. It was there yesterday.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I noticed that the dashes were gone on all of my R15's both models.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Guess somebody up there messed up.


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

Channel 1000 is back!


----------

